# Garage Mod



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I would guess that someone, somewhere has made some modifications to the garage area in the Roo, but....

We travel with two dirt bikes which fit very well into the garage - the issue is that the tires, once tied down, rub against the wall - what we would like to do is put diamond plate or something around the outside edge that would protect the walls from being bumped and scuffed with the tires, but will still allow the bed to go down - has anyone done something similar? Did you use diamond plate or some other product? How did you install - with screws or adhesive of some sort?

Also, on the same note - we would like to put a front wheel support for the bikes that is non-permanent and again allows the bed to go down.... any suggestions?

Thanks!

Shannon


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How much room do you have between the wall and bunk bed when it is down?

I would have to think anyone buying the Roo (assuming you ever wanted to sell it) would be happy to have something like this done, so I don't see doing this Mod as hurting the value of the Roo in the long run.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We haven't done anything like this yet, but sounds like a really great mod for the Roo's









Diamond plate comes in thin sheeting...I don't see any reason why this would interfere with the bed going down.

Hopefully someone else here will chime in with some ideas


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Is there a Line-X or Rhino Lining dealer in your area??

That would make a heck of a nice mod, and would definitly take the abuse of the dirt bikes. They can even color it to match or contrast.

Steve


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> Is there a Line-X or Rhino Lining dealer in your area??
> 
> That would make a heck of a nice mod, and would definitly take the abuse of the dirt bikes. They can even color it to match or contrast.
> 
> Steve


Thats a great idea! Or maybe that stuff you paint on your garage floor??? The vinyl epoxy stuff you do yourself?

Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I would guess that someone, somewhere has made some modifications to the garage area in the Roo, but....
> 
> We travel with two dirt bikes which fit very well into the garage - the issue is that the tires, once tied down, rub against the wall - what we would like to do is put diamond plate or something around the outside edge that would protect the walls from being bumped and scuffed with the tires, but will still allow the bed to go down - has anyone done something similar? Did you use diamond plate or some other product? How did you install - with screws or adhesive of some sort?
> 
> ...


Use a product called Kemlite. It a fiberglass reinforced plastic (frp) material. You can buy it at Home Depot. Cut to fit and contact cement on. It is used on the inside of freight trailers to prevent forklift rash.

It is white, smooth, easy to clean.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Along the same line, I have searched for suitable attachment points on the garage walls for ties down points. We carry toys; chairs, grills, bikes(cycles). boards,coolers, dog stuff. etc. The floor tie downs are just not workable for that kind of junk...I mean stuff. Securing it to the side wall is better for me. I have a stud finder,metal, but I get readings I don't trust. Anybody got any ideas on how to do this??
david


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Your walls are not designed to handle the pressure the tires put on them once tied down. If you use diamond plate, it will need secured to the floor also with L brackets, if used as a rest for the front wheels.. This would be a decently strong modification. without L brackets to help fortify the wall, you will have floor wall seperation problems in the future.

I made tire hoops that are lagged into the floor, along with tie down loops that are also lagged into the floor.. They are about 12 inches tall.

When the bed is folded down, they go over them, as the bed is 13-14 inches from the ground.. I also used two by two's to keep the rear wheels from sliding around. I haul 3 dirtbikes in ours, so the bikes have to stay totally secure, and not move a bit.. Its a fairly close fit between em..

I used like number 14 screws that go into lags.... Strong as h***...

I dont have pics with the bikes tied down, but tomorrow I can take a few pics of the hoops/tie downs if I get a chance..

This might have cost me 30 bucks for the steel, lags and screws..

If you ever removed this, you could simply use a little black silicone to fill the holes in the floor. The factory uses black silicone to seal the factory tie downs... You cannot see the difference between black silicone and the black floor material.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I got your pics as promised!










This is a pic with the bed up










This is bed down










Here is a full floor shot.. The 2x2's keep the rear tires from sliding around when traveling... This works great. I used like 1 and 1/2 x 1/8 steel in both strap, and angle to make the hoops.. If you look close, you can see the tie downs, they were like a buck somthin at the hardware store..

I hauled the bikes up the river road west of me.. It is 70 miles long with curves down to 30 mph... It runs along the Arkansas River, so its 70 miles of nothing but curves. The trailer is constantly being whipped one way, then the other... The bikes have never moved a bit..... Thats about as good of a test as you'll need to know if this works or not... It Works!

Carey


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Your walls are not designed to handle the pressure the tires put on them once tied down. If you use diamond plate, it will need secured to the floor also with L brackets, if used as a rest for the front wheels.. This would be a decently strong modification. without L brackets to help fortify the wall, you will have floor wall seperation problems in the future.
> 
> I made tire hoops that are lagged into the floor, along with tie down loops that are also lagged into the floor.. They are about 12 inches tall.
> 
> ...


Looks good the only concern for me is the 2x2's -have you had any problem with them being a tripping hazard after unloading the bikes? Which three of you bikes do you normally put in the garage?

Map Guy


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Not really a tripping hazard as the bed generally goes down as soon as the bikes come out..... Works for us.. Without something the rear tires will walk around and your bikes will end up touching eachother and thats a







.. The floor is very slick in the roo.. Its a plastic sheeting with some texture to it.. It would be nice to have a stickier floor.. You could also tie down the rear of the bikes, but you may still have some movement.. I use a strap across the rear of the bikes that uses the rear factory tie downs.. This along with the 2x2's there is guaranteed no movement..

The bikes I haul are a KDX220 to the left, a KLX125L center, a KX 85 right.. Seat heights of 37", 33" and 33' respectivly.. I am getting a KX 125, seat height 37" for my son soon, and it will go in place of the 85.. You can haul 3 dirtbikes of any size in the roo..

Carey


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Not really a tripping hazard as the bed goes down as soon as the bikes come out..... Works for us.. Without something the rear tires will walk around and your bikes will end up touching eachother and thats a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely understand about the side to side movement problem. Put a hole in a engine side cover due to bikes moving around in a van many years ago! Traveling the twisty's and gravel roads requires a well thought out tie down system and you are right concerning the sidewall's lack of strength as a tie down point without serious strengthening. The strengthening required would be more work than a system such as yours.

So the 2x2's are under the bed when folded down. Cool no trip hazard. We are still deciding between the Roo and regular 23. Tie down system and outside storage are the hold backs on the 23 KRS.

Thanks

Map Guy


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

I installed 2 Pingel removable wheel chocks in the front of my 28krs. They keep the tires from touching the walls. They were 50 dollars each, you can find cheeper ones on ebay that are simillar, but i liked the chrome Pingel chocks. they are easy to install and removes easily, but the bed lets down over them so they seldom come out. I have never had the rear tires move (maybe because of all the other stuff I have packed around the bikes) so i see no need to tire down the rear tire. I do put down in door-out door carpet on the floor to protect it from the potential oil, dirt and gas. I also installed 2 additional recessed D-rings in the floor (Lowes had them for 5 dollars each) they allow for additional tie down points. I have often thought about the rhino lining option, but was concerned about the added weight on the front of the camper. The mod i really want to do next is replace the accordian door with a real door. Anyone have any insight on how to do this? I would post some pics, but i am 12 hours from home getting ready to attend the Orlando SX.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Are there any warranty issues with putting holes in the floor for the wheel chocks? I mean big warranty issues, like voiding the warranty for the entire floor because of 6 holes?

Thoughts


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Are there any warranty issues with putting holes in the floor for the wheel chocks? I mean big warranty issues, like voiding the warranty for the entire floor because of 6 holes?
> 
> Thoughts


Boy I would hope not if done in a way that doesn't compromise the structural integrity of the one piece floor or support framing system. This is an 5/8" engineered wood product (floor) on an 3" aluminum framing system. Some data on fastening and penetrations must be available if you searched a bit.

This would be a question to ask of your dealer or directly from Keystone.

IMHO the factory supplied tie down points leave a bit to desire.... especially if you visit places like Winom Creek or central Idaho due to the twisty roads and the gravel roads with braking/acceleration pattern stutter bumps

Map Guy


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

map guy said:


> Are there any warranty issues with putting holes in the floor for the wheel chocks? I mean big warranty issues, like voiding the warranty for the entire floor because of 6 holes?
> 
> Thoughts


Boy I would hope not if done in a way that doesn't compromise the structural integrity of the one piece floor or support framing system. This is an 5/8" engineered wood product (floor) on an 3" aluminum framing system. Some data on fastening and penetrations must be available if you searched a bit.

This would be a question to ask of your dealer or directly from Keystone.

IMHO the factory supplied tie down points leave a bit to desire.... especially if you visit places like Winom Creek or central Idaho due to the twisty roads and the gravel roads with braking/acceleration pattern stutter bumps

Map Guy
[/quote]

Cant see why it would be a problem.. What choice do you have if you want to haul dirt bikes.. You must have wheel chocks/hoops.. I'm sure that area of the floor is no longer in warranty, but how could this affect the rest of the trailer? I'm willing to take my chances on this one.. You shouldnt have any floor troubles if you have no leaks..

The reason I have to use the 2x2's.... The 3 bikes are pretty close together, and I live in Colorado... All the roads west of me have serious curves.. I also haul this camper up steep, rough, dirt mountain roads to get to trail heads.. The bikes will move without the 2x2's, found this out first trip...

This is something that works for us.. If you keep your trailer to pavement pounding only, you will have no trouble.. Except maybe in a panic stop..

Carey


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey folks,

I normally carry my ATV in the garage. However I use the same tie-down technique with my motorcyle as with the 4-wheeler. I criss-cross the straps, front to back and back to front and then cinch them down. Works fine with two bikes and with a bit of patience, for three bikes. This positions the bike(s) in the center of the garage and it can't go anywhere close to either wall.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Are there any warranty issues with putting holes in the floor for the wheel chocks? I mean big warranty issues, like voiding the warranty for the entire floor because of 6 holes?
> 
> Thoughts


the dealer offered to intall the wheel chocks for me when i purchased the camper (for a very steep price). I elected to do it myself. I would not think it would void the warranty, but it never hurts to ask.


----------

